# أعرض لكم تشكيلة واسعه من الساعات الماركات للرجال و النساء من مختلف الماركات



## مسوقة26 (14 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم جميعا
اليوم حاب أعرض لكم تشكيلة واسعه من الساعات الماركات للرجال و النساء من مختلف الماركات و الموضوع يتم تحديثه بشكل دوري أسبوعيا و لمشاهدة الجديد و الأسعار الرجاء
زيارة هذان الرابطان المباشران
http://www.miss-fash.com/showcat.php?cat_id=1
و
http://www.miss-fash.com/showcat.php?cat_id=6



*




*






































































































































































































ولمزيد من الساعات و المنتجات زوروا متجري على الرابط التالي
متجر مس فاشن









للطلب الاتصال على
(0542006283)

ملاحظة/ الإتصال من الساعه 10 صباحا إلى 10 مساء ماعدا يوم الجمعه إجازة​




__________________

وصلت الدفعه الأولى من بضاعتي تشكيله واسعه بأسعار جملة مغرية
ساعة لاكوست وسي كي وأساور المشهير و هالو كيتي والسنافر وأنقري بيرد و LED
طµظ„طھ ط§ظ„ط¯ظپط¹ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ظ‰ ظ…ظ† ط¨ط¶ط§ط¦ط¹ظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…ظٹط²ظ‡ ظ„ظ„طھط¹ط±ظپ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ط£ط¯ط®ظ„ ط§ظ„ط±ط§ط¨ط· - ظ…طھط¬ط± ظ…ط³ ظپط§ط´ظ†​


----------

